# Food Safety News - 05/05/2022 Nutricia infant formula tests positive for Cronobacter



## daveomak.fs (May 5, 2022)

Nutricia infant formula tests positive for Cronobacter​By Joe Whitworth on May 05, 2022 12:05 am
Nutricia infant formula has been found to contain Cronobacter after testing in Australia. A batch of KetoCal 3:1 was positive for Cronobacter spp. during testing at the border by customs officials. There have been no illnesses linked to the product, and the source of contamination is being investigated by the company. The implicated formula is... Continue Reading


Reports of problems with cereal continue to rise; other outbreak investigations ongoing​By News Desk on May 05, 2022 12:03 am
The FDA has logged more than 500 complaints of “adverse events” related to a “dry cereal” in an investigation of an ongoing outbreak.  Although the agency does not name the cereal in its outbreak table, it has previously confirmed to Food Safety News that it is investigating complaints about Lucky Charms breakfast cereal. The FDA... Continue Reading


CFIA at 25 remains unique in the world and at the top of its game​By News Desk on May 05, 2022 12:02 am
Twenty-five years ago, by an Act of Parlament, the Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) was created by amalgamating all federally mandated food inspection and animal and plant health activities into one organization.  By doing so, Canada gave both consumers and the food industry a single point of contact: And it remains unique in the world... Continue Reading


FAO and WHO call for experts and data on Listeria monocytogenes​By News Desk on May 05, 2022 12:01 am
The FAO and WHO want data and experts to help with work related to Listeria monocytogenes. A Food and Agriculture Organization of the United Nations (FAO) and World Health Organization (WHO) assessment will support Codex’s revision of Listeria guidelines. The Joint Expert Meeting on Microbiological Risk Assessment (JEMRA) will do a risk assessment of Listeria... Continue Reading


Publisher’s Platform: Frozen pizzas from the Nestlé Buitoni brand Fraîch’Up likely have sickened several hundred​By Bill Marler on May 04, 2022 02:20 pm
– OPINION – “In the United States, Escherichia coli O157:H7 causes ≈73,000 infections and 60 deaths annually (1). Infection progresses to hemolytic uremic syndrome (HUS) in 2% to 15% of cases (2).” In France, STEC surveillance is based only on HUS in children younger than 15, so it only catches the most severe cases of E. coli... Continue Reading


----------

